

India to distribute 25 mn Smartphones to Rural Households - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/bharat-mobile-scheme-297/

======
pekru
So there goes my tax money. And am still struggling (for the past two years)
to save up some chunk for a phone.

Just another point to prove that salaried class Indians are the most abused
bunch in India.

------
tn13
Those households will then sell off those smartphones in open market for 50%
of price.

